
Show HN: Turn Google Slides in GIFs and Videos - amitagarwal
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/creator-studio/haelahoanepkefienbgepgecnbkfeino
======
amitagarwal
Tutorial: [https://youtu.be/f_3hHIgnlYY](https://youtu.be/f_3hHIgnlYY)

Unlike Microsoft PowerPoint, Google Slides doesn't offer a native option to
save presentations as videos.

Creator Studio adds new export capabilities to your Google Slides and you'll
be able to download your decks as animated GIFs, image sequences and HD video
(with audio).

~~~
nikhil_agrawal
This is a great addon, Thanks for creating it.

